# My turn, before and after. Featuring McLuxIII



## nakahoshi (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello! Welcome to my Second Collection thread. I have learned alot from CPF. I have even made a few friends  I love the respect people have here, and although i have not been a member as long as most people, i still feel like im home with the family. I have had nice conversations with people twice my age and you would think we were just great friends. There might even be a member on CPF that has hellped me to land a job! (Knock on wood, ill quote don and call this "Still vapor")  Its just a great place. Ive givin up trying to save my money long ago. Although my simple collection is VERY SMALL, i have had many many lights pass through my hands, and what i have here would be what i consider the best of the best, and i do use all of them, They all do what they were built to do, and they do it very well. :goodjob: 

DON: Thanks for building lights that work, look nice, and make my girlfriend hate me....  

Allright, im sure 85% of you have skipped the boring part, now on to the pictures:













This light is really something to hold, it is as cool as it sounds. Titanium Mclux Masterpeice.








I started out with the TYOJ version of this light, but somehow grabbed the WWOT version from the shoppe. This is SO bright, it lights up EVERYTHING and that WWOT is such a perfect tint.




The in-between light, Very bright and throws like a rocket.












Photoshop attempts  

EDIT:More pictures i had






















I hope you enjoyed the pictures, as the bugs outside sure enjoyed eating me alive. I just had to get those stupid nature shots. 

Now, for a quick laugh. My original "Collection" :candle: :naughty: 




Check out that golston, that light is QWALITY BILT. I still have my green laser and i recently sold my QIII, every other light is currently making someones day better.
**I also have a McluxIII PD Slate that is with scott aka Milkyspit getting a UWOJ installed. That light will be my Primary EDC and i want it to be a Ubin.


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 22, 2006)

Certainly no laugh at the "old" collection. This is a testament to the ancient times where we could be happy about a light we now consider insignificant.
There were more lights that made us smile ang giggle back then, it was easier to be satisfied back then, it was more relaxed generally speaking.
Not that I'd give up the super-duper lights we have now  ... now way ... but still ... there is something about the past that is gone now 

bernie


P.D.: nice pics btw! and sorry for the OT ... :wave:


----------



## Illum (Jul 22, 2006)

:wow: :twothumbs:  

FLASHLIGHT PORN!


----------



## nakahoshi (Jul 22, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Certainly no laugh at the "old" collection. This is a testament to the ancient times where we could be happy about a light we now consider insignificant.
> There were more lights that made us smile ang giggle back then, it was easier to be satisfied back then, it was more relaxed generally speaking.



It was a nice time, and i felt really guilty for spending over 70 dollars on so many lights. And to think, i just spent over 400 dollars on ONE light...
But im pretty sure you guys know, IT WAS WORTH IT 

Its nice to know i have the best.  

Thanks for the comments guys!

-bobby


----------



## Dogliness (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice McLux flashlights. Great photos.


----------



## tdurand (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice photos and backround Nakahoshi!
It's kinda sad that you've reduced your collection of many down to three. Don'tcha at least need a AAA in there somewhere or a HID? There's gotta be somethin else you need?

T


----------



## nakahoshi (Jul 25, 2006)

T, I had an arc-P but it never got used, which made me sad. Im trying to find a pocket CR123 light to fill the keychain position, but i dont like fenix anymore, perhaps im too picky? 
-bobby


----------

